# Wie ein Motherboard entsteht [VIDEO]



## C0mput3rFr34k (20. September 2011)

Hi!
Hab dieses Video auf Youtube gefunde, welches zeigt wie ein Motherboard (GA-X58A-UD9) bei Gigabyte entsteht:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Va3Bfjn4inA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zocker15xD (20. September 2011)

witzig xD


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2011)

Interessant, ich wusste nicht, dass dann am Ende doch relativ viele Teile per Hand angebracht werden. Vermutlich können die sich dafür die guten deutschen Präzisions-Maschinen nicht leisten


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (20. September 2011)

Hier is noch nen Video, wie ein AMD Prozessor hergestellt wird (aber mit animationen...)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W62sbKA50XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



hoffe es gefällt euch 

passt das üebrhaupt ins sub forum?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (20. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Interessant, ich wusste nicht, dass dann am Ende doch relativ viele Teile per Hand angebracht werden. Vermutlich können die sich dafür die guten deutschen Präzisions-Maschinen nicht leisten


 
Das liegt daran das die ganzen Maschienen nur SMD Löten können, sobald was durch die Platine gesteckt wird, sind die Dinger überfordert und der Mensch muss ran.


----------



## MICHI123 (21. September 2011)

Was ich auch nebenbei auch erstaunlich finde, was mir schon öfter aufgefallen ist: bei der japanischem (oder chinesisch?) Schrift, tauchen immer wieder Buchstaben des westlichen Alphabets auf. Heißt dass, dass die ganzen Japaner nicht nur die Schriftzeichen können, sondern auch unsere Schreibweise?

Ob die auch mal die Stationen wechseln mit den Monaten/Jahren? Wär ja ganzschön bitter wenn man ein Leben lang an der Station *insert device 68948BC34 in Slot 92384XA* stehen würde... 

@Topicstarter: Ist das Mainboard GA-X58A-UD9 (Steht im Abspann)


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (21. September 2011)

is das das neueste? weil ich kenne nur das 970 ud7.. hab ka von mb namen^^


----------

